# Goose feathers



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

Got out this weekend for my first goose hunt. Friends and I hunted on some land out by Greeley Co. I managed to down this guy.








He was the biggest of the trip. I am looking for any info for what feathers I should pull off it and use for tying. I also would like to know what flys would be good to tie with them. Is there anything special I need to do to the feathers? Any info would be great. I am not the best at fly tying either.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Pull off feathers from all different parts of the bird. You'll be able to use them for all kinds of different flies. 

I like to put fresh feathers in a brown paper bag and keep them in a cool, dry place until they dry out. Once they do, you can keep them in plastic bags.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Biots and CDC


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Skin it and dry it. I would leave all the feathers on the hide, it will be easier to store and keep track of the different feathers. You can use more than the "traditional" feathers from a bird like that, especially for streamers or bigger flies. There are a ton of options, be creative.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

If you could DYE some of those feathers you could be set for life on Biot, Shoulder feathers for wings and marriage feathers, plus Flank feathers for Parachute posts.
And of course the bum area for those CDCs


----------



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. If I was to dye some of the feathers what would I use? Just a bottle of Rit dye or is there something special I should us to do it with, and what colors would you recommend?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

You n might have to google up dying. I heard JELLO once but not sure on feathers. Rit doesn't work will from what I have read. It is more a chemical process to get really good colors like Red, Blue, Yellow, Orange, Green. Specially on the shoulder feathers.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Until you really are into tying flies- just keep the basics off that bird-oitherwise I would bet Horse puckey against lemons and hold the stakes in my mouth that you will end up with baggies of feathers that you just toss after a few years.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

There is this one with Koolaid
http://www.ronnlucassr.com/docs/Dying%2 ... %20101.pdf

And this one:
http://www.ehow.com/how_2105087_dye-feathers.html
With this for the Dye
http://www.prochemicalanddye.com/store/home.php?cat=395


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Madonafly,
I just read the coolaid link, I think my wife isn't going to love the project that is gonna come from that.

I've tried to color some feathers with sharpie (something cheech has talked about), but with some of the spey flies I've been tying I like the vibrant colors, and you can't get that with sharpie. Maybe I'll grow turkeys again this summer, and add a goose or two.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Bubba,
If you decide to do what rnf suggested, you probably want to salt the thing a lot, over and over. Then make sure you put it in an airtight bag.

I have a bunch of feathers a friend gave me, they're so old/dried out they're very brittle.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I know, I was thinking Roosters. Does anyone else think the Price of Premium Whiting, Umpqua, Metz, etc. feather is going to go through the roof with this new HAIR fad. I know these companies are getting top dollar from the hair industry, we might not matter anymore.


----------



## wovenstonefly (Apr 9, 2008)

The shoulder feathers are great for marring and for spey hackle. Here are a couple with goose I tied a couple years ago. This first fly has a burned and dyed goose shoulder hackle the second has a Natural and burned shoulder hackle and the Black strip on the wing is goose shoulder too.

















A friend has always dyed the feathers for me but you can burn them in bleach for hackle pretty easy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m69-Rt3p ... r_embedded


----------



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow guys thanks for the info guys. I will give these a try and see what happens.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Does anyone else think the Price of Premium Whiting, Umpqua, Metz, etc. feather is going to go through the roof with this new HAIR fad.


I heard it already has.


----------

